# Catering job pricing



## thepartstop (May 12, 2015)

This job is for 150 people. Could you please help me with charging for this job?

The menu is:

Hawaiian meatballs

coconut shrimp

chicken wings

salmon balls

seafood-pasta salad

2 fruit trays

2 veggie dips

2 spinach dips

cheeses/crackers

mango sangria

fruity sangria

champagne punch

virgin pina colada

lemonade

water

7inch plates

toothpicks

forks

napkins

tablecloths

chafers

heat

balloons

Did I miss something?

Thank You so much


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So before you ask the community to help you price it why don't you post your pricing on the job. Show us what you think you should charge and how you are going to make your money. Then the more experienced caterers can talk about where you may be losing money or where you could improve.


----------



## chefhowzer (Feb 23, 2015)

Also, try to get a budget from the client or some kind of price range. This will help you with offering 2 menus at different price ranges, with the higher priced one more attractive to them.


----------



## chefhowzer (Feb 23, 2015)

I just noticed that you're a party planner.....so I'm assuming that you won't be prepping the food, beverages etc.

Are you just making sure that your caterer's prices are in line?

Have you shopped around with quotes from other caterers?


----------

